# Thorney gets annihilated by German Porsche tuners!



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well, I hope not. Finally sorted. Next week end (14th), we will be the only UK car to ever enter the German Tuner Grand Prix 

This event had been going for 10 years and last years crowd was over 30,000 strong 










The event is simple, Europes best tuning firms compete against the clock around the Hockenheim short circuit, best time wins (same format as UK Tuner Grand Prix we're putting on). Last years winners were Gemballa with 700 bhp GT2 

We're (Thorney Motorsport/Milltek Sport) entering the Fun Class (basically 2 seater track cars) but this prevents us from using the Yokohama AO48 tyres so we're going to enter the open class (where they are permitted) as well, no fun unless we see how we fair against the Porkers is it! thumbsup

Now I've got the entry confirmed I'm as nervous as hell, most teams hire well known names (Mika Hakkinen anyone) to drive for them so will be a real test of both car and me, ie I'm buggered.

Of course the VX220 banner will be raised high over Germany (as will a union jack roof print if I can sort it in time!)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well done mate.

Good luck, I think you might need it, but you never know :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Best of luck to you! Any pics of the VX you are racing in?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Go for it and have fun. Looks like pretty stiff competition you have there Thorney.

Seeing as it's against the germans, why not just cheat? :twisted:

700 gemballa - hmmmm.

What tyres can you use?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Here he is:


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Noramally run (and car is set up for) Yokohama AO48's but in the categorised classes (we're 'Fun Car' whatever that means :roll: ) which means the tyres are banned so we're running Toyo T1-R's.

However the open class (ie no restrictions whatsover) can run the Yoko's so we're entering that too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

thorney said:


> Noramally run (and car is set up for) Yokohama AO48's but in the categorised classes (we're 'Fun Car' whatever that means :roll: ) which means the tyres are banned so we're running Toyo T1-R's.
> 
> However the open class (ie no restrictions whatsover) can run the Yoko's so we're entering that too


What about the semi slick but legal Avons (cant remember the moniker) that Caterhams and some Elises run? Stickiest tyre Ive driven.

Full report exepcted (or links) "Fight them on the beaches" OK the pits then.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

ACB10's?

They ban pretty much all the semi slick track rubber from everything but the open class. Meanies. :roll:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Is this based on the vx turbo or is it N/A. Any estimates o bhp, or are you keeping it a secret? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jazzedout said:


> Is this based on the vx turbo or is it N/A. Any estimates o bhp, or are you keeping it a secret? :wink:


hehehe...

bhp estimates range from "f*cking stupid" to "really f*cking stupid"... :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

VERY Best of Luck Thorney!

Sounds like you're going to have fun - nice one!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

jampott said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > Is this based on the vx turbo or is it N/A. Any estimates o bhp, or are you keeping it a secret? :wink:
> ...


lol.

If truth be known we don't really know how much power it generates as it keeps lifting out of the rollers when it hits peak torque (which we think is 320llb's) Peak bhp is about 300ish but all we know is that it gets to 276bhp and then climbs out of the rollers 

Car weighs about 900kg's


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

thorney said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


What you need is a jockey to drive it... 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

If Tim and I sit in it on the RR I don't think it would lift off then

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

we tried.....they all had too much sense. :lol:

it is a bit of a handful in the wet [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

thorney said:


> we tried.....they all had too much sense. :lol:
> 
> it is a bit of a handful in the wet [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


Let's hope for dry weather in Hockenheim then!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's changed ever so slightly since I last saw it.

Best of luck, and have a load of fun.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

All the best Thorney....can't wait to hear how you get on. 

That car sounds like a beast btw. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

thorney said:


> ACB10's?
> 
> They ban pretty much all the semi slick track rubber from everything but the open class. Meanies. :roll:


Dem da ones. Shame - they add several seconds a lap to the R400s, depending on what circuit of course. And apparently they are UK road legal, although I'd hate to drive on a streaming wet country lane with them.

I'm excited for you! We'll all be virtually cheering for you. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good luck mate. Hope you manage to fly the flag with honours  .


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Good luck John car looks well different since i last saw it. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Which channel is it on TV? :wink:

Best of British mate!  Give me a call when you are back and we'll have a pint.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just a reminder why he has that spoiler on the back!

HERE 1.3Mb

(yes mate, I do still have that clip!!) :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nice Max Power spoiler there John ;-)

I've got a lovely piccy of us I need to give you btw - holding hands and praying together round Combe in the X5 ;-)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Scotty....lol, that blooody clip comes to haunt me every couple of months :roll:

Clived, here's a video of the X5 at Castle Combe the last time we took it out, chased down a couple of Caterhams - hilarious 

http://www.trackdaycam.co.uk/Milltekexhausts/CastleCombeX5.wmv


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here's another of the Beemer :

1.5Mb

p.s. If I was in a little Caterham I'd probably pull over and let you through as well! That must be a site in the mirror!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Just a reminder why he has that spoiler on the back!
> 
> HERE 1.3Mb
> 
> (yes mate, I do still have that clip!!) :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I haven't seen this before. But some questions.

It looked like there was a slight bent on the road...so how do you spin a car on an almost straight road?

Despite the spin, John kept the car in a straight line, which is good to be able to control your car following a spin.

Also there is an evil and stupid laugh recorded in the clip...who is this?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Vlastan, the 'slight bend' is actually turn 1 at Silverstone, around 100mph and I span on the exit of that bend as I went in too fast, lifted and sent the back round. There was no way of catching it so I stood on the brakes.

The laughter is from one of the VX220 club members who's video it was.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So how did it go John?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I heard this weekend that Thorney is stranded at the moment with an airlocked engine after a major water leak :?

Let's hope he can get back ok :?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

seemed like a good event......

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=260033 8)

hope it went well mate !


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice pics including Thorney's X5 :?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

thorney said:


> Vlastan, the 'slight bend' is actually turn 1 at Silverstone, around 100mph and I span on the exit of that bend as I went in too fast, lifted and sent the back round. There was no way of catching it so I stood on the brakes


ditto.. I did that in the wet last month ! but you came off better than I did !


----------

